# cleaning glass top



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

The top to my 10g is glass with the light on top. It gets wet on the glass part and leaves spots. Am I able to clean it with windex? of course not put it back until after it is completely aired out and dry. TY


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't use Windex to clean it. You can use something like vinegar and water.

Bleach is also fine for cleaning things that go inside the aquarium. Just make sure to completely rinse/dry/dechlorinate once you're done.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I recommend to use only distilled white vinegar.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I say, why clean it? It will be back to the way it was a week later. I know it's personal pref. I reserve that type of cleaning to a bi-annual schedule.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I say, why clean it?


The build up will block out the light going into the tank. ;o)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

James0816 said:


> The build up will block out the light going into the tank. ;o)


yep, never had a problem with glass getting that bad. Plexiglass is another story.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

We have hard water, and used white vinegar, but rinsed it a lot and let it air out good last time. Not sure how bad any vinegar residue would be (if it still stinks I'm guessing some of it is still present). I'm interested to see any other opinions.

BTW, for hard water (the cause of buildup in many cases) vinegar is about the best thing to use.. we have to throw some in the dishwasher many times after it has run.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh ok vinegar. Cool. i will let my husband know lol. I clean it on a daily basis since I have bad OCD lol. But I have only been using water lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmm....I need to find me a woman with OCD.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> hmmm....I need to find me a woman with OCD.



noooo, it is a horrible thing to live with lol. Just ask my husband lol. Anything he does that is not the exact way I do it, I flip out lol
When in high school I had to write essays and papers. I had to use a pencil in case I messed up and the writing was not exactly like the rest of it. If I erased it and I did not like how it erased, no matter how far down the paper I was, I trashed it lol*r2 But I am serious


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

deenalove said:


> noooo, it is a horrible thing to live with lol. Just ask my husband lol. Anything he does that is not the exact way I do it, I flip out lol
> When in high school I had to write essays and papers. I had to use a pencil in case I messed up and the writing was not exactly like the rest of it. If I erased it and I did not like how it erased, no matter how far down the paper I was, I trashed it lol*r2 But I am serious


He should just let you do it all...to keep the peace. That would be my plan, lol.


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

HAHAHA, yeah but he wants to help lol


----------

